# Is This Trainer Any Good?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2017/11/11/is-this-trainer-any-good/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

What to Look for in a Firearms Trainer
https://ricochet.com/465802/look-firearms-trainer/


----------

